# How are your New Years resolutions (biblical ones)



## 3John2 (May 29, 2007)

Just wondering how everyone's New YEars resolutions for bible reading etc are going along? As for mine. My bible readings are right along to take me through the bible 4 times this year. So far so good!!


----------



## bookslover (May 29, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Just wondering how everyone's New YEars resolutions for bible reading etc are going along? As for mine. My bible readings are right along to take me through the bible 4 times this year. So far so good!!



I've been posting once a month on my progress; it's elsewhere here on the PB - I forget where at the moment!


----------



## 3John2 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks I'll try to look up your posts.


----------

